# Circuito de electrónica de potencia, tiristores.



## wofedi (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola muy buenas, me gustaría ver si alguien con más imaginación que yo puede guiarme un poco. Necesito hacer una práctica para la facultad sobre algún tipo de circuito de potencia. Había pensado en una fuente conmutada buck boost, pero creo que no es exactamente la dificultad requerida para la practica. ¿ Alguien sería tan amable de decirme que puedo hacer? la obligación es sólo usar tiristores @ triac @ scr como todo lo que se os ocurra. No me llaméis vago, he mirado el foro de arriba a abajo pero no encuentro algo que me llame la atención suficiente como para llevarlo acabo. Sin más gracias de antemano, Wofedi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2008)

Armate un inversor de alta frecuencia con tiristores


----------



## wofedi (Abr 8, 2008)

Pues voy a ponerme manos a la obra, a ver que información y esquemas encuentro. Muchas gracias Fogonazo, ya posteare si tengo dudillas y esas cosas  saludos!


----------



## wofedi (Abr 8, 2008)

Buenas, he estado buscando algún esquema de montaje para el inversor que me decía Fogonazo, pero todos usan transistores de potencia y no encuentro ninguno con transistores. Alguno tenéis esquemas con tiristores? sería de gran ayuda, muchas gracias.

Navengando he encontrado varios, pero.... el único que me parece barato de fabricar es este. http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/033/index.html , lo que no se es si funcionará bien o hacerle alguna modificación. También he visto este, http://webdiee.cem.itesm.mx/web/ser...electronica/inversor/sistemafotovoltaico.html pero el integrado con los pines de conexión al pc me sobraría. No sé, alguna ayudita?


----------



## wofedi (Abr 16, 2008)

editado! Gracias de antemano.


----------



## puerto (Sep 21, 2008)

Necesito saber la fórmula de cómo se halla el voltaje de DC en un puente semicontrolado ó controlado con tiristores (en algunos sitios lo refieren a rectificador de silicio) no sé si este puente es también un puente rectificador trifásico (tiristores y diodos). Donde puedo hallar una página que me indique esta fórmula? Creo que la fórmula tiene al final un dato que es 1-cos de un ángulo alpha o algo parecido.


----------

